# My Story, I'm glad I found this place



## kdrl11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, first of all forgive my horrible english, it's not my first language.

Hi, I'm 20 years old and I've been suffering IBS since...2006. I believe it all started when I got the terrible news of my grandma's dead, since that, my health went downhill. I first suffered from anorexia nervosa, but I recovered. My doctor told me that my symptoms were an 'after effects' of recovering from anorexia. I hate getting sick....at first I thought my symptoms were all in my head, I thought I was becoming hypochondriac. I was soo soo afraid of eating cause I thought I was going to get pain and nauseas, I HATE nauseas, I hate vomiting. Years passed, thinking that maybe it was part of my anorexia recovery...but the symptoms never stopped. I used to be really chubby...now I'm bones. My fear of eating a lot has been getting worse. I eat really small things and then I sit there waiting for the IBS symptoms to come. I barely go out with friends cause I'm afraid I'm going to end up going to the bathroom a lot of get worse. I couldn't go on with college. I was studying Theater, I love acting...but the pains, nauseas, bloating and the constant going to the bathroom was affecting me A LOT. It didn't help the fact that I started getting panic attacks whenever I felt those typical "ibs attacks" (that leave you sweating in the bathroom and shaking) My brother and sister started saying that I was being overdramatic about my symptoms, that I was causing them cause I was becoming hypochondriac. I even started to believe it too, I thought I was going hypochondriac. I couldn't go on with Theater cause explaining to the prof that I had a condition was embarrassing me







. I took a short career in photography, I recently finish it (Won't go to graduation) I've had jobs that I had to quit cause of the symptoms. Recently went to the doc....finally got diagnose with it. At first I was relief that I finally knew I wasn't going "insane" but then I felt alone. Today I write this from the living room cause I haven't been able to sleep thanks to the nauseas, and thinking "I can't be the only one like this" and I started searching around...and I'm glad i FOUND THIS PLACE. I guess you people understand how hard its to explain what you have to your friends or professors without feeling a horrible wave of embarrassment. How hard its to go on a date with someone and getting so nervous of feeling sick that you get extremely sick and have to cancel it







. How hard its to concentrate in a LONG CLASS and feeling like your stomach and everything is twisting inside.

I'm glad i FOUND THIS PLACE.


----------



## Dkangel (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi there, I soooo understand the problems it causes in your social and professional life. My first symptoms started when I was 13, one day my father just decided to leave the family and I guess that was the trigger for everything. Being at that age you didn't think anything serious could happen that would affect your entire life. But it did, and the worst part was, that it seems nobody takes you serious about it, everyone kept thinking the toilet trips are a way to avoid school or escaping social life. 
It has been 15 years now that I go to bed and wake up with what doctors call a "nervous stomach", so the slightest stress makes me go to wc. And guess what causes the slightest stress, the idea of "will I have to go to wc if I go out now, or will they have a wc where I' m going. The "problem" has made me drop out of 3 high schools just cause I couldn't sit through lectures, jobs, relationships, friends, life that is considered normal, all that is affected. At the moment I'm happily married, but just to get through the wedding day I avoided food for 2 days just to avoid any problems. So the life continues on day to day basis, but it's not easy, and trust me- going to work that requires you to take 2 buses and drive to the middle of nowhere doesnt help. 
But these forums and the stories help, atleast we are not alone in these health problems, and sometimes even a little sympathy helps.


----------

